# Tell Me About Our Puppy



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

He was found as a stray in a terrible neighborhood. He is monorchid and had a bit of the limps when I got him. I would not be surprised if a BYB chucked him out for those reasons.

Vet thinks Pano was the cause , limp is gone , he is on Blue Buffalo LBP ( he was on Pedigree puppy for 4 weeks in the shelter) . Xrays next week or so . Had appointment for this week , but , I am battling pneumonia :/

Vet says 4 or 5 months old , and PB. He still has baby canines , . No molars yet, 2 premolars each side. He is missing most of the teeth along the sides , you can see the adults erupting.

He was 31 pounds 2 weeks ago but has put on size since.

He has beautiful movement , does stumble up steps still sometimes though?? 

I think he has nice bone in his front legs.Not ridiculous thick. I bet he'll be medium large-ish. Nice paws , not huge .

His temperament , to me , is everything people hope for when going for the breed  Basic training is going perfect , he loves the kids and they love him. Real happy with his personality , though I know we have some stages to get through for sure 

So..just wondering what you though of his structure , what type of GSD standard he may be , his coat type, ultimate color type, and so on. Any input is welcome . 

Think he is purebred? I think he probably is ( but am open to other ideas) .

I can't believe he was strayed where he was. He was in great condition and about 12 weeks old when they brought him in. No microchip , no nothing . No ads for missing/stolen pups. I am really leaning towards BYB since there was no microchip and he had what could be seen as a defect as far as selling him ( monorchid and periodically limpy) . 

Thoughts? Sorry the pics are the best I could do. He is busy and does not stay still yet . He does stay , but changes position like 4 times in the same spot and barks at me while being in stay lol We are working on it  

Say what??


Squarer build?


Typical radar ears 
 

Whatever he type is , I think he is handsome !


He hurt his nose on his crate :/ Here he is giving lip about the lens staring at him. 


Cute little face 


I always have to do a b/w ((shrug)) 


Thanks in advance !


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

In the one where he is standing he looks a little pin headed because I had the lens zoomed wide. The other pics more represent his proportions


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He looks purebred and like a cutie. Don't worry about proportions. Many actually DO go through a pinhead stage which they outgrow


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

gorgeous boy.
Standard short stock coat for coat type, I would guess black and tan saddleback when he is older - potentially a blanket back but the leg black fades a lot and colors change a lot.. Not a doubt in my mind that he is purebred, wouldn't worry about the stairs stumbling, those are some long, lanky legs - his proportions will catch up  

I also like the nice bone on his legs, good pasterns in my opinion. Great ears, and I love his face. Around that age my puppy looked squarish too, but she has since lengthened out  Ps, what is his name?


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

The shelter named him Alvin , and he learned his name right away 

Thanks for the compliments. We feel amazingly lucky that we got him. 

As for his coat , I forgot to add he has a stripe of course adult fur down his spine , the rest is still fuzzy puppy down. In his adult hair , right in between his shoulder blades , he has some sprigs of coarse stark tan hair poking through ..so yeah , maybe a saddle eventually?

We just love him ! Now to get my Irish born husband to stop calling him an Alsation


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful pure bred...but remember his personality and temperament can and will change. Although you think he's perfect now you will have to look out for things in the future. At the moment you're the one that rescued him, gave him a better life, probably the first nice thing he's met since he was taken away from his mom. Without knowing what he came from, you don't know exactly what to expect and although I believe he has a huge chance of being perfectly fine...I'd still be very cautious in the coming months. You're going to have a maturing boy on your hands who will start to test his limits.

A huge thing to watch for will be resource guarding (when it comes to you/the family). If he did get taken away really early from his dog family and you gave him all these nice things, he might start to really guard against other things that he believes will take you away from him.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Beautiful pure bred...but remember his personality and temperament can and will change. Although you think he's perfect now you will have to look out for things in the future. At the moment you're the one that rescued him, gave him a better life, probably the first nice thing he's met since he was taken away from his mom. Without knowing what he came from, you don't know exactly what to expect and although I believe he has a huge chance of being perfectly fine...I'd still be very cautious in the coming months. You're going to have a maturing boy on your hands who will start to test his limits.
> 
> A huge thing to watch for will be resource guarding (when it comes to you/the family). If he did get taken away really early from his dog family and you gave him all these nice things, he might start to really guard against other things that he believes will take you away from him.


Oh yes , I agree . I have dealt with a mature dog resource guarding , all rescues. Fun it is not. We have not showered him for that reason. So far he has earned everything from his meals to free play out of his crate. My daughter and son take turns feeding him , he has to sit for them. They also drop dried liver treats periodically while he is eating so he knows hands are good things by your food. So far so good. He is doing great with "drop it" ..with 3 kids we have toys around. I have the kids tell him drop it and give him an approved item as reward. Right now his approved item is a stuffed toy that takes a water bottle on the inside so it crunches.

I do not how "rescued" he was. I am kind of thinking he was in a home doing just fine and was either stolen or strayed abruptly. The police found very clean and well fed , and he did not go into general population in the shelter . He had a pen , and he was walked and played with often during his very short "stint" in the shelter.

I bet when his 2nd testicle didn't appear and when he got limpy whoever wanted him or bred him had plans for him that did not work out as a result so they let him out on a corner 

We see tons of PB dogs coming out of that area , most all protection breeds. Lots of Dobies and specific Mastiff breeds . Car slows down to 5mph and tosses a puppy out. People are awful . 

My Greta is a fine PB English Mastiff. She was overbred and tossed out to fend for herself , we think. She was a MESS when we got her. She is happy now though . Still some residual fear issues especially with men in uniform. Other than that she turned out to be a great dog. Lot of diamonds in the rough in shelters


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I also wish I knew for sure his age..I'm expecting him to hit the rebellious stage soon . With baby canines , premolars and no molars , adult teeth just breaking through on the two sides of his mouth..doubt he is more than 4 months or so? 

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks like very nice European showline pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's definitely PB. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks 

I did another thread in puppies but did not get any traffic on it so I'll ask here ..

Any idea of his age? I just took a better look at his teeth. The only adult teeth in are the 4 central incisors..two on top , 2 on bottom.He is missing the other incisors with two or 3 baby incisor stragglers hanging in there . The canines are baby teeth. He has 3 premolars , can't tell is they are baby premolars..nothing in the back. Some new adult premolars are just starting to poke through on the sides. No rear molars at all. 

His fur is all puppy fuzz on the sides and legs..only one strip of adult fur down his spine 

Thoughts on age ? He was 31 pounds when I picked him up 2 plus weeks ago and has grown quite a bit already


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd put him at 4-5 months old. 6 months max but I'd lean more towards 4-5 for sure. Probably in the middle.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

